
Are all politicians lying? All of them? - xEval
Are you interested in learning how “your” politician has voted on all topics throughout their career ? Is this important to you? 
We are working on an applied history AI project where we look at all bill topics and the way politicians voted.
Let us know if you’re interested in a particular politician or topic!
======
ytNumbers
It would be great if you cross-referenced each politician/topic with the
interest group donations that the politician received (within a reasonable
time frame). You could then use that data to rank politicians as least and
most lying, and least and most influenced by campaign donations.

